

CMR Demos Its Printed Polarity Magnets - mafuyu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=drD416THU7Y

======
mafuyu
Video of the demo kit:
[https://youtu.be/ZLZMJYqEdQw](https://youtu.be/ZLZMJYqEdQw)

